# My Reasons For Planning To Become Famous



## Jason Sioco (Jul 27, 2021)

https://jasonsiocoblogs.wordpress.com/2021/07/27/my-reasons-to-become-famous/


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## d.healey (Jul 27, 2021)

You have too much free time


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 27, 2021)

When you’ve become more famous than Andrew Lloyd Webber at least I can tell my grandchildren I was one of the first on VI-C to post a comment.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 27, 2021)

d.healey said:


> You have too much free time


That ever lasting stadium world tour won’t be long though… so it’s good Jason has this brief moment of relative relaxation before he becomes hot property


----------



## cqd (Jul 27, 2021)

You're already past it..

Get a job..


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 27, 2021)

Have you read The Manual by The KLF?

I think I am going to get famous as well, after all. I never felt like it, but after I read I can get married sooner when I’m famous I might just go for it.

I figure I’d just go the KLF route. What worked for them’ll work for me.

https://freshonthenet.co.uk/the-manual-by-the-klf/


----------



## Markrs (Jul 27, 2021)

Sorry to hear of the challenges you have had in your early life and the mental health issues, those things are pretty difficult to overcome.

I worry you might be under estimating the effort required to be as good and as famous as Hans Zimmer (not an uncommon situation to those new to a subject, it is called the Dunning-Kruger effect). Plus Hans in particular is so successful not through just his own abilities but because he is a team player, working with other talented people collaboratively.

You mention needing to learn 80 progressions, I think you would find it more valuable to read the Peter Alexander books you bought, specifically on functional harmony and why certain progressions work and when they can work and when they won't.

When you start studying music you realise how deep it goes.


----------



## Martin S (Jul 27, 2021)

Dreaming is free, but reality has a nasty habit of not bowing to one’s will…


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 27, 2021)

Good luck! 🤘🏻

One piece of advice: if you want to "date/marry great women/girls", they are very likely to be extremely put off by any man who writes "Talent = Money and Pussy".


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 27, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> https://jasonsiocoblogs.wordpress.com/2021/07/27/my-reasons-to-become-famous/


Why are you posting this? I’m curious. Are you asking for feedback or what?


----------



## Markrs (Jul 27, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Why are you posting this? I’m curious. Are you asking for feedback or what?


I think he wants to document and share his thoughts for posterity. He has previously let us know that all online music courses are scams, except Alexander Publishing books and that he is now writing incredible melodies via a secret formula that he won't tell us even if we beg.

I hope he achieves his dream and it is all he hopes it will be.


----------



## visiblenoise (Jul 27, 2021)

Brave...


----------



## cqd (Jul 27, 2021)

In fairness..A few of the courses online can come close enough to being a bit scam-like..


----------



## Markrs (Jul 27, 2021)

cqd said:


> In fairness..A few of the courses online can come close enough to being a bit scam-like..


Some are better than others. Just depends on what you want from the course as most are teaching you technique, rather than being a mindset course.


----------



## Henu (Jul 27, 2021)

I read "My Reasons For Planning To Become Fungus" and got excited at first. :(


----------



## Markrs (Jul 27, 2021)

Henu said:


> I read "My Reasons For Planning To Become Fungus" and got excited at first. :(


Sounds like a title of a odd-ball children's/YA book!


----------



## cqd (Jul 27, 2021)

His Sports gematria posts look fairly solid too..
Hope he'll do something for the Olympics..


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 27, 2021)

Gee, I guess I got into music for all the wrong reasons... wanting to become adept at the craft, develop a style/voice that is somewhat unique, and continue to develop and get better.... and celebrate/acknowledge the magnificent body of work left by giants such as Beethoven, Bach, Mahler, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Stravinsky, etc etc... Silly me.


----------



## cqd (Jul 27, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Gee, I guess I got into music for all the wrong reasons... wanting to become adept at the craft, develop a style/voice that is somewhat unique, and continue to develop and get better.... and celebrate/acknowledge the magnificent body of work left by giants such as Beethoven, Bach, Mahler, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Stravinsky, etc etc... Silly me.


Did you really though?..
If you've come from the classical world maybe, but you were probably pushed into it by your parents..If you're here from a guitar background you probably got into it to become famous..


----------



## el-bo (Jul 27, 2021)

If I could give some advice:

Change the focus of your goals from results-orientated to action-orientated. 

You can't control how others will respond to your efforts. Fame is never guaranteed, no matter how talented you may be. Tying your validation to an idea(l) that, despite all your best efforts, may never happen is perhaps not the best approach. But if you make the journey the goal, then every day that you manage to do what you set out to do is a successful day. 

These are tangible wins, that will beget more solid efforts...and more wins. Even if you never ended up being famous, you'd become the kind of man that didn't need to list their past failings by way of an intro. 

And a +1 to not referring to women as "pussy"


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Braveheart (Jul 27, 2021)

You will need lot of work to only hope getting where you want to be.


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 27, 2021)

But do you have nunchaku skills, bow hunting skills, computer hacking skills? Girls only want boyfriends who have great skills.


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 27, 2021)

He is more to be pitied than censured/He is more to be loved than despised
He is only a lad who ventured/On life's stormy path ill-advised
Do not scorn him with words fierce & bitter/Do not laugh at his shame & downfall
For a moment please stop & consider/That fame was the cause of it all

(*lyrics adapted by Double Helix -- no copyright infringement intended; it must be public domain by now)


cygnusdei said:


> . . . Girls only want boyfriends who have great skills.


This is more than likely true for "girls." Women, on the other hand, different story altogether


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 27, 2021)

cqd said:


> Did you really though?..
> If you've come from the classical world maybe, but you were probably pushed into it by your parents..If you're here from a guitar background you probably got into it to become famous..


not from a classical background. Got into music for jazz originally but moved to film scoring when I was younger.


----------



## CT (Jul 27, 2021)

cqd said:


> If you've come from the classical world maybe, but you were probably pushed into it by your parents..




Is that really the only reason why that happens? News to me....


----------



## darkogav (Jul 27, 2021)

There are two things one needs to take away from this thread. Achieving something, or anything for that matter, in life takes a lot of hard work, time and effort. Talent helps, but to a large extent, hard work and effort and some luck is needed. Even a person like Zimmer, who basically started off as a synth player in pop bands didn't just sit around and play and learn synths. He had to learn to do a lot of other things in life in order to get to the point in his life where he can open up his own film score company that in effect re-wired the way the business of music and audio for films is done during the production process of a major film. He started a business and he embodied the ethos of the entrepreneurial spirit. My guess is, even if he had not chosen music, he would most probably have been a very successful business owner in some other field.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 27, 2021)

If you bring forth what is within you,
What you bring forth will save you.
If you do not bring forth what is within you,
what you do not bring forth will destroy you.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 27, 2021)

@Jason Sioco "The number one thing lacking in my skills with guitar is simply speed." 

Robert Johnson called to say you're not welcome at the crossroads.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jul 27, 2021)

cygnusdei said:


> But do you have nunchaku skills, bow hunting skills, computer hacking skills? Girls only want boyfriends who have great skills.


Does Rex Kwon Do count?


----------



## Jason Sioco (Jul 27, 2021)

The replies were pretty mild, I did not see any comments that infuriated me. Must be something I read or watch lately, but my skin is thicker than before. But to conclude with this topic, I recently changed my facebook profile photo tonight to this: This just shows where my head is at right now.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 27, 2021)

Fame and fortune are fine as motivators, but it’s passion for the craft and the Game that will see you through adversities. Good luck to you!


----------



## hoxclab (Jul 27, 2021)

I relate with much of what you wrote though I have no dreams of becoming famous in the slightest. The best thing you can do in my opinion is to let go of your preconceived notions. I'd also recommend you reading some non-materialistic works such as Bhagavad Gita or the Qur'an. They'll change your perspective and you'll focus on your craft rather than the material world. Take it easy brodie.


----------



## darkogav (Jul 27, 2021)

Fame is overrated. Dying in obscurity and having people discover your greatness 100 years after you are gone is much cooler.


----------



## Jason Sioco (Jul 27, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Sorry to hear of the challenges you have had in your early life and the mental health issues, those things are pretty difficult to overcome.
> 
> I worry you might be under estimating the effort required to be as good and as famous as Hans Zimmer (not an uncommon situation to those new to a subject, it is called the Dunning-Kruger effect). Plus Hans in particular is so successful not through just his own abilities but because he is a team player, working with other talented people collaboratively.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am not beefing on you. I think you're one of the good guys in this forum. But I just like to point that for the record, I am NOT suffering from cognitive bias. 

A good example of that was my church youth meeting that happened a few hours ago tonight. There are two girls in the meeting that are avid song writers and they regularly present their songs to the Youth Group. I am chiming along pretending to like the songs by the girls, but the two girls, are those typical people, that strum chords on the guitar and hoping some melody and lyrics will come out. The hit and miss method of songwriting. Now the leader of the group asked me tonight, if I write songs or not, and I replied saying, "I DON'T KNOW HOW TO WRITE SONGS! IT'S HARD TO MAKE A SONG!" What I did was actually noble, because the girls recorded their songs straight through their phone, and my songs are mixed from a DAW. I don't want to hurt the feelings of the girls to show that I am more superior and advanced than them by flashing off my junk.

When I say things that I am "pleased with my progress" or "I am doing well" is NOT an overstatement. I am basing my evaluation and progress from where I was 10 years ago, 5 years ago, etc, and my growth since then. I am still a work in progress. I am not yet a finished product. But if you people only knew, how I was writing melodies 5 years ago and how corny they were. 5 years ago, people on the internet were telling me to quit composing and work at McDonald's and stuff like that. And now in the present time, my melodies almost mimic conventional melodies from professional composers. I don't know if that's Cognitive Bias or some other shit. You people are acting like I'm running for POTUS in 2024 and I am imagining that I can KO Mazvidal or McGregor in UFC at the same time.


----------



## chillbot (Jul 27, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> flashing off my junk


I know, personally, how much restraint this shows.


----------



## asherpope (Jul 27, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> You people are acting like I'm running for POTUS in 2024 and I am imagining that I can KO Mazvidal or McGregor in UFC at the same time.


Well you did say you think an easier path to success than being an NBA player or the next Justin Bieber would be to become the next Elon Musk. I think I might be the next Bezos by this afternoon


----------



## Eloy (Jul 27, 2021)

I must say that your essay was rather amusing and if you do not become rich and famous. Then you could possibly have a marvelous career in writing fiction.


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 27, 2021)

Jason, a self-evaluation of your progress does not qualify you as being "superior" in comparison to others. That's cognitive bias. When _other people_ universally declare you as the reincarnation of Leonard Cohen, _then_ you'll have earned the feather you've so obtrusively placed in your cap.

Like you, I'm very happy with the progress I've made as a songwriter compared to where I was 20 years ago, but I've also grown to become fully aware of how good I'm _not_. Kris Kristofferson could vomit alphabet soup and create better lyrics than you, me, and most every other songwriter out there. Understanding this should not just inspire us to become better songwriters, but it should also keep us humble along the way.



Jason Sioco said:


> What I did was actually noble, because the girls recorded their songs straight through their phone, and my songs are mixed from a DAW. I don't want to hurt the feelings of the girls to show that I am more superior and advanced than them by flashing off my junk.


What would have been noble was replying, "Yes, I enjoy writing songs," and offering to collaborate with those two girls.


----------



## CT (Jul 27, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> I think you're one of the good guys in this forum.


Hi, what about me, am I?


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 27, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> The replies were pretty mild, I did not see any comments that infuriated me. Must be something I read or watch lately, but my skin is thicker than before. But to conclude with this topic, I recently changed my facebook profile photo tonight to this: This just shows where my head is at right now.


I'll bet you don't even own a fountain pen!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 27, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Good luck! 🤘🏻
> 
> One piece of advice: if you want to "date/marry great women/girls", they are very likely to be extremely put off by any man who writes "Talent = Money and Pussy".


And the one's that aren't wouldn't exactly be good marriage material.


----------



## FinGael (Jul 27, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> https://jasonsiocoblogs.wordpress.com/2021/07/27/my-reasons-to-become-famous/



Best of luck. My two cents.

Your blog post somewhat reminded me of my past. When I was younger, I used to want to become an international star, but fortunately it didn't happen, because later on I became to realize that I was broken inside (childhood and youth related things), and understood that the motivating factors in trying to reach fame were not good for me - or for the others.

Nowadays I like to think that I would rather be a servant of music and art, because to me they are much bigger and important things than the ego, or the mind of a human. When one tries to take all credit and own things that grace the human by flowing through him or her, it usually can be seen or heard in what one creates. In most cases not in a good way.

So I took the other road; tried my best to correct the past mistakes, have been trying my best to become a better person, decided to stop competing with others, learn to appreciate life, art and human beings around me, and have a healthy relationship with myself. Now I feel I am adequate and can create from the love and appreciation for the thing, and it makes me much more content than the idea of being famous. It does not mean I don't want to develop my skills; actually it is quite the opposite.

My appreciation for art and creating has never been bigger than it is today, and discovering things in music feels fun and in many occasions like an adventure. That is where I originally started from - when I was a kid and fell deeply in love with music and making of it. Today I think that I would never exchange it to fame. And yes, I am aware that they don't exclude each other.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 27, 2021)

Could you point us to some actual songs and compositions? Words are cool and all, and so are entire essays… but what about the actual stuff that will make you famous? Where are the songs?


----------



## wahey73 (Jul 27, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> What I did was actually noble, because the girls recorded their songs straight through their phone, and my songs are mixed from a DAW. I don't want to hurt the feelings of the girls to show that I am more superior and advanced than them by flashing off my junk.


Can we hear some of your songs mixed from a DAW?


----------



## dhmusic (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2021)

Fame is not a goal, it's an accident, something unplanned and imo it's too much troubles just to compensate a lack of love in someone's life.
Everyone I know that had this kind of relationship with what they were doing just got frustrated and never lasted long anyway. Because it's a really bad drive and mindset which prevents taking risks and being creative.
Creation is an end in itself, not a means to an end. Being successful at what you are doing instead should be more than enough.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 28, 2021)

"Fame, what you like is in the limo
Fame, what you get is no tomorrow
Fame, what you need you have to borrow. Fame."


----------



## penfever (Jul 28, 2021)

I wish you the best of luck in finding whatever it is you need to find.


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2021)

3DC said:


> Fame is actually inevitable result of persistence, knowledge, goals, time, talent, stellar portfolio and communication.


I meant that this isn't something planned, you don't work toward fame, it comes to you or not. There is a lot of artists everywhere that meet all of the requirements you mentionned, they are successful at what they do, but they are not famous or barely and they probably don't care about it.
But I agree with you, if fame has to come it will be the result of all the hardwork you talked about.


----------



## asherpope (Jul 28, 2021)

Boggles my mind that people want to be famous. Rich I can understand


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 28, 2021)

asherpope said:


> Boggles my mind that people want to be famous. Rich I can understand


just curious, any relations to asherjay?


----------



## dhmusic (Jul 28, 2021)

3DC said:


> people with money will find you even if you live straight in the middle of Amazonian jungle.


oh fuck


----------



## davidson (Jul 28, 2021)

I'd try and get hold of a copy of this if you can, tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 28, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> I think you're one of the good guys in this forum. But I just like to point that for the record, I am NOT suffering from cognitive bias.


Well, you did write 
*What do I need to do to make this happen? -> *It’s very simple. It’s like baking a cake.

Can you name anyone in the position where you want to be who would confirm that it was simple like baking a cake to get there?

(And I think most people here are good guys, that's why I spend so much time here.)


----------



## FinGael (Jul 28, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> Well, you did write
> *What do I need to do to make this happen? -> *It’s very simple. It’s like baking a cake.
> 
> Can you name anyone in the position where you want to be who would confirm that it was simple like baking a cake to get there?
> ...


I was once told, that "you can either talk about it or do it".

Maybe it is not that black and white, but it came from the mouth of a person whom I consider to be one of the wisest I've had the privilege to know...


----------



## dhmusic (Jul 28, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> *What do I need to do to make this happen? -> *It’s very simple. It’s like baking a cake.


-TikTok (be hot. cool hair. always unimpressed)
-Mythril fuckboi earring with +255 shame resist
-Complete all dance and lipsync sidequests
-Ringdatbell like comment subscribe to patreonlyfans brought to you by raid:SHEDOW LAGENDS

This combo totally breaks the early game but the game devs typically nerf the player around LVL 20


----------



## el-bo (Jul 28, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> The replies were pretty mild, I did not see any comments that infuriated me.


Actually, I was going to suggest that you were lucky to have posted it here. There are many other places on the internet that would really rip you a new one, without any attempt to help.

But then I got curious to check if you had any post history here:






Looking for Hands-on Composition Online Course


You might want to try Alan Belkin Musical Composition. He also has a youtube channel that you can subscribe to. Hope that helps!




vi-control.net










Perhaps it's a good thing that you posted the blog and gave us a window into your backstory. Without it, I'd be tempted to write you off as *just* being an arsehole. Now I think you're being an arsehole, but I have more sympathy and empathy for why that might be.

Suffice to say, unless you're planning on becoming famous 'in a vacuum', you're going to need to work out how to play nice with the rest of the world. And I reckon you have a lot of inner-work that needs doing, for that to happen.

You talk about developing a thick skin, but I don't think that's gonna help. For as much as it might stop the outside getting in, to hurt you, it'll also stop what's inside from getting out. With the huge list of trauma and obvious pent-up frustration and anger that you display, that seems like a really bad idea.

Perhaps you might consider seeking out some professional help.

Anyway, I hope you get what it is that you need


----------



## el-bo (Jul 28, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> brought to you by raid:SHEDOW LAGENDS


----------



## dhmusic (Jul 28, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Actually, I was going to suggest that you were lucky to have posted it here. There are many other places on the internet that would really rip you a new one, without any attempt to help.
> 
> But then I got curious to check if you had any post history here:
> 
> ...


Personally, as a huge throbbing Edgelord myself, this is all really good advice.

In time one can develop a humorous appreciation for the misplaced grandiosity of the past that can one day match your totally rad "never enough zippers" aesthetic. All black, now with a tasteful splash of color.


----------



## Dear Villain (Jul 28, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Suffice to say, unless you're planning on becoming famous 'in a vacuum',


Worked for James Dyson. Ok, maybe not IN a vacuum, but WITH a vacuum.


----------



## hoxclab (Jul 28, 2021)

The people have spoke, post music.


----------



## asherpope (Jul 28, 2021)

cygnusdei said:


> just curious, any relations to asherjay?


Nope...my first name is his surname I guess


----------



## Jason Sioco (Jul 28, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> The people have spoke, post music.


Type on Youtube: Jason Sioco Topic

You will see a litany of my stuff. I have some lean guitar compositions there with a badly mixed guitar sound and some songs with out of tune singing, but HEY!, it was made more than 2 years ago. My recent recordings I made this year are much better. Yeah, that's Cognitive Bias for you! XD


----------



## Henu (Jul 28, 2021)

I typed.

If you happen to own any stamps to get started, I believe it's not still too late to become a full-day philatelist if you try really hard.


----------



## wahey73 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> What I did was actually noble, because the girls recorded their songs straight through their phone, and my songs are mixed from a DAW. I don't want to hurt the feelings of the girls to show that I am more superior





Jason Sioco said:


> I have some lean guitar compositions there with a badly mixed guitar sound and some songs with out of tune singing, but HEY!, it was made more than 2 years ago. My recent recordings I made this year are much better. Yeah, that's Cognitive Bias for you! XD


made me smile a little bit...but anyhow, wish you all the best, continue getting better and hopefully you arrive whereever you want to arrive


----------



## dhmusic (Jul 28, 2021)

Henu said:


> become a full-day philatelist if you try really hard.


I misread this and got really excited 

but then I actually looked up that word and got reeeeeaaaaally excited

...I just need a job


----------



## dhmusic (Jul 28, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> Type on Youtube: Jason Sioco Topic
> 
> You will see a litany of my stuff. I have some lean guitar compositions there with a badly mixed guitar sound and some songs with out of tune singing, but HEY!, it was made more than 2 years ago. My recent recordings I made this year are much better. Yeah, that's Cognitive Bias for you! XD



This is a way more chill reaction than I was expecting. My anxiety levels, thusly, have dropped. 

kudos.


----------



## Jason Sioco (Jul 28, 2021)

I think why people say I have cognitive bias is that if you do a gematria of my name and some other word:

* Jason Ongchay Sioco: 76 86
* Losing: 76 86

My name has two matching ciphers with the word 'losing.' And what was the common thing with me these past 15 years? Losing! Even though I wasn't trying to lose. And even though I have improved lately, people are not going to believe it, because they expect me to lose.

Now in the recent years after I graduated from university, I recently built up some wins and it was evident that I was improving. Because on the flipside, if you do a gematria of other words with my name.

*Jason Ongchay Sioco: 76 86
*Guitar: 76 86

*Jason Sioco: 39
*Tunesmith: 39

*Jason Sioco: 60
* Perfect Pitch: 60

You can go to gematrinator.com to verify the ciphers.

And if I do have cognitive bias, why am I making an objective and honest evaluation of where my perfect pitch is at?! And if I have cognitive bias, why am I not posting any guitar vids on my Youtube channel lately, for more than 6 months?! That's a sign that I'm up to something with my guitar and I'm incubating with a hiatus to prepare for something bigger. So in gematria, both sides of the good and bad will come out, it depends on what side you want to come out.

I am not going to be posting until the late afternoon, because I need to do my stuff. Excuse me while I woodshed.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 28, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> Excuse me while I woodshed.


Ah, carpentry! Now there's a skill worth having. Never a shortage in demand for fine cabinetry


----------



## FinGael (Jul 28, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> I think why people say I have cognitive bias is that if you do a gematria of my name and some other word:
> 
> * Jason Ongchay Sioco: 76 86
> * Losing: 76 86
> ...


I don't know you personally, but my intuition is that people don't expect you to lose. I mean that I feel it is not the original state of things. In my experience it is the view of a traumatized person, which can create a personal reality through actions, but it is not the original, natural state of things.

I have no comment on gematria (because it doesn't interest me and I have no expertise on that subject), but if you want a sort of a spiritual advice about life, then here is one. Let us keep things simple.

*What you put out there comes eventually back to you. *

In my case understanding those words made a world of difference in my life.

I know from a personal experience that a human being who has suffered and is hurting inside, can try to cope with the situation through building up an image of him- or herself as something superior. Very rarely it works and the end result is something beautiful and meaningful. In most cases I have seen, it is the beginning of a hard, dark and painful path where many people have to suffer. Usually most of the people don't want to hang out or spend time with a person who is full of him- or herself, because it can be emotionally exhausting.

I really encourage to focus on dealing with the inner hardships, because otherwise _they will_ block the road at some point. Deciding to see yourself as superior and act accordingly is like asking people to kick you on the face. Getting professional help to solve those issues, like @el-bo suggested, could be a good idea.

People respecting someone can feel good to that person, but I have yet to see a case where any amount of tapping on shoulder and fame have solved deep emotional wounds and fixed the inner inadequacy in the long run.

All the best.


----------



## dhmusic (Jul 28, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> I think why people say I have cognitive bias is that if you do a gematria of my name and some other word:
> 
> * Jason Ongchay Sioco: 76 86
> * Losing: 76 86
> ...


omg how have I never heard of this

"Sumerian, for example, multiplies each letter by 6."

"Satanic gematria, on the other hand, begins with A=36, B=37...Y=60, Z=61. This is because the 36th Triangular Number is 666. Open the 'Satanic' cipher and type 'Satanic Gematria' to understand its significance."

this is like the most witchhouse ca. 2009 shit ever - I love it


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 28, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> My recent recordings I made this year are much better.


I want to say this without sounding condescending. I've listened to your recent work. Having a DAW and libraries does not make an amateur songwriter sound any less amateur. I admire your ambition, but to become the best at what you do, you also gotta have the talent and the chops.

If you want to become famous as a songwriter or composer, you have a looooooong way to go to get to that level. You're only 1% of the way there, in the company of those two girls from your church group. If you work really hard, you can improve significantly over the coming years, but where you are now is nothing to boast about.

I'm not saying these things to dash your spirits, but just to ground you. That Dunning-Kruger effect is a real phenomenon, and it explains exactly where you are in your musical journey. You just got a DAW and libraries, and now you're enjoying this blissful state of thinking you're on your way to giving the late Henry Mancini a run for his money. But the truth is you're so inexperienced that you can't conceptualize the remaining 99% of the journey. (If you could, fame would be the last thing on your mind.)

If you stick with songwriting and composing and work toward getting better at it, for every skill you acquire, you're going to become aware of two skills you don't yet possess. You're going to start feeling inadequate and small, but that's a natural process as you move along the Dunning-Kruger curve.

When you start sliding down the curve, two things are going to happen... you're going to realize how embarrassing it was for you to post a picture of Beethoven, and you're going to benefit from an army of amazing folks on VI-Control who have been where you are and will be more than willing to help you along on your musical journey.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 28, 2021)

Just want thank @el-bo and @FinGael for wonderful supporting comments and reminding me why I love this forum. 

@Jason Sioco There is real value in listening to some of the wonderful advice on here. This is genuinely a lovely supportive forum, where we look to build people up, celebrate successes and support in difficult times.

I genuinely hope you achieve your dreams, and more importantly I hope over time you are able to heal and become stronger.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 28, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> you're going to benefit from an army of amazing folks on VI-Control who have been where you are and will be more than willing to help you along on your musical journey.


Amen brother!


----------



## shponglefan (Jul 28, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> You're going to start feeling inadequate and small, but that's a natural process as you move along the Dunning-Kruger curve.



This comes up in the art community a lot. People feel like they're getting worse as they progress. But rather than getting worse, they're becoming better at judging their own work.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 28, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> Worked for James Dyson. Ok, maybe not IN a vacuum, but WITH a vacuum.


Duchamp wept.


----------



## Jason Sioco (Jul 28, 2021)

Here’s my counter argument that will demolish the idea that I’m suffering from cognitive bias. I was thinking about this during my errands today.


I am an advocate for self-improvement.


What is a person that searches for online courses, build speed on the guitar, invented a self-made system and databases, enrolled at both college and university, learning foreign languages, memorizes books, takes multiple music lessons, lost weight this year, exercises, doesn’t watch a lot of TV, searches how to videos and motivational videos rather than entertainment videos, practices, improvises, composes, productive, writes, wants to win an award, wants a high paying job, wants to marry, etc. have in common? This sounds like a guy that wants to be better and these are all my attributes. I may have missed a few, but too many to name.


Now here’s the catch: When I detect something is not working or there is a flaw with what I am doing; I am the quickest guy to either quit, delete or change or revise what I’m doing. A person with cognitive bias is satisfied with whatever he’s doing and he thinks he’s doing amazing.


For example: I have been developing and building my melody database for 4 years. In my earliest melody database, it was my last year at university and on pace to graduate that year. You can see me attending the lectures, sitting beside an attractive white girl wearing shorts or tall boots (depending on the weather), and not paying attention to the lecture and just inputting data on my iPad. Once I completed my data for that day, and if the teacher was not paying attention, I politely said bye to the girl (after I complimented her that she’s beautiful on the first part of the class), and I got the hell out of there and went home, but I digress. My melody database underwent several revisions for 4 years and I completely perfected it recently this July 2021. And there’s nothing else left that needs to be perfected. That’s why I was raving about my melody database once I perfected it on some other posts. If I have cognitive bias, I would not give a shit about revising my database, because I would be thinking that my early database was amazing.


I also notice that it seems like in this forum, every mini-accomplishment that I point out is taken to no account, because it’s considered only cognitive bias.


Another example: I recently learned how to do tap picking on the guitar (see Van Halen: Eruption.) My guitar teacher is a tap picking specialist, so he’s the best source for this technique. I can now say that my tap picking technique is now perfect and all I need to do is to build speed. You can argue that this is a perfect example of cognitive bias. But in the past, I tried to learn tap picking techniques on my own and failed. The number one reason why my tap picking is consistently in the happy zone today, because I tap with an upward motion with my middle finger rather than tapping with a downward motion with my middle finger. I just described the correct tap picking technique.


Where is the cognitive bias now?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 28, 2021)

The most knowledgeable, skilled people in the world, the veritable masters so many strive to be, will always be the first ones to point out the flaws in their work or gaps in their knowledge.

The idea of achieving perfection is the very definition of cognitive bias. Masters measure progress, but still see that the mountain top is ever higher than they previously thought. Those with cognitive bias are unable to see that there’s an entirely new mountain range once they reach what they thought was the summit.

Confidence can get you far, but letting it become arrogance is the fastest way to kill career aspirations.


----------



## Jason Sioco (Jul 28, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> I want to say this without sounding condescending. I've listened to your recent work. Having a DAW and libraries does not make an amateur songwriter sound any less amateur. I admire your ambition, but to become the best at what you do, you also gotta have the talent and the chops.
> 
> If you want to become famous as a songwriter or composer, you have a looooooong way to go to get to that level. You're only 1% of the way there, in the company of those two girls from your church group. If you work really hard, you can improve significantly over the coming years, but where you are now is nothing to boast about.
> 
> ...


Well, from the bigger scope of things, even though there is improvement with the quality of my melodies recently, but the reality is, the music that I want to make and I envision of making hasn't come out yet. That's why I never advertised that I am an avid composer to the group during last night's meeting.

The songs that I uploaded on Tunecore and Distrokid are just appetizers from what I really want to write and accomplish, although something good has come out of it in my musical journey so far.

I once learned from a jazz educator that if you're playing skills are limited, then your compositions will be limited. And yes, this is where I am at in my journey right now. That's why I was harping that I needed to develop speed on the guitar because developing speed on the guitar will open up new world of possibilities for my creativity.


----------



## Jason Sioco (Jul 28, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> The most knowledgeable, skilled people in the world, the veritable matters so many strive to be, will always be the first ones to point out the flaws in their work or gaps in their knowledge.
> 
> The idea of achieving perfection is the very definition of cognitive bias. Masters measure progress, but still see that the mountain top is ever higher than they previously thought. Those with cognitive bias are unable to see that there’s an entirely new mountain range once they reach what they thought was the summit.
> 
> Confidence can get you far, but letting it become arrogance is the fastest way to kill career aspirations.


Well, the thing is, I did perfect my melody database and tap picking technique. But it doesn't end there Pandy! The next mountain for me to climb is to build my melody database by adding more variables to strengthen the data and make it more substantial. I have currently 200+ variables on my database, if I am able to add 10k variables on the database or more, which is what I am trying to reach, then my dream to become the next Andrew Lloyd Webber is not that far off. Same thing with tap picking. I perfected my tap picking technique with the help of my teacher Pandy! All I need to do now is build speed. I am currently 81bpm on my first tap picking exercise. My goal is to reach at least 200 bpm and get 200 bpm solid. Then after that, I polish my tone and dynamics and make sure there are no unwanted string noise. But I agree, there is no limit to what I can accomplish. One thing is for sure is that I have no plans to plateau with skill building, because I plan to demolish all my contemporaries as my revenge party from the hurls of abuse that I experienced from them in the past.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 28, 2021)

Maybe just stop using a lot of words. Write songs. Tap the guitar. Become famous. Achieve your aims. And THEN come and brag about it.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 28, 2021)

I can tap pretty fast on the guitar (when I want to) but that has nothing to do with compositional skill. There are thousands of mind-bendingly good guitar shredders on YouTube without a single musical idea between them. But practice is its own reward: enjoy the ride! 🤘🏻


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jul 28, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> I can tap pretty fast on the guitar (when I want to) but that has nothing to do with compositional skill. There are thousands of mind-bendingly good guitar shredders on YouTube without a single musical idea between them. But practice is its own reward: enjoy the ride! 🤘🏻


I'd rather listen to BB King play a 3 note lick than listen to any shredder out there sweep-picking


----------



## darkogav (Jul 28, 2021)

Personally.. I like air guitar myself.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 28, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> Where is the cognitive bias now?


Still there.

And I don't think Andrew Lloyd Webber can tap like EVH but he can write some catchy songs (probably without a melody database).


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jul 28, 2021)

Is this the melody database?



https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/02/whats-the-point-of-writing-every-possible-melody/607120/


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 28, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> Well, the thing is, I did perfect my melody database and tap picking technique. But it doesn't end there Pandy! The next mountain for me to climb is to build my melody database by adding more variables to strengthen the data and make it more substantial. I have currently 200+ variables on my database, if I am able to add 10k variables on the database or more, which is what I am trying to reach, then my dream to become the next Andrew Lloyd Webber is not that far off. Same thing with tap picking. I perfected my tap picking technique with the help of my teacher Pandy! All I need to do now is build speed. I am currently 81bpm on my first tap picking exercise. My goal is to reach at least 200 bpm and get 200 bpm solid. Then after that, I polish my tone and dynamics and make sure there are no unwanted string noise. But I agree, there is no limit to what I can accomplish. One thing is for sure is that I have no plans to plateau with skill building, because I plan to demolish all my contemporaries as my revenge party from the hurls of abuse that I experienced from them in the past.


If you’re trolling, I’d say your technique still needs refinement.


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 28, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> My melody database underwent several revisions for 4 years and I completely perfected it recently this July 2021. And there’s nothing else left that needs to be perfected.





Jason Sioco said:


> I can now say that my tap picking technique is now perfect


These are examples of cognitive bias, because you are perceiving perfection in your own way. This can lead to American Idol Syndrome. Do you know what that is? It's when a bad singer who thinks they're great gets in front of the judges, the judges tell them truth, and then the singer can't handle the truth. _"My audition was perfect! You judges don't know what you're talking about! You're all deaf! Someday I'm gonna be famous! You'll see!!!"_

It's wonderful that you are working to improve yourself, but that's just par for the course here. Whether we're just starting out or have blockbuster soundtracks and Grammy awards under our belt, all of us on VI-Control are continually working to improve our skills.

This forum is filled with exceptionally talented composers, but you'll NEVER hear one of them refer to anything they do as "perfect." Therefore it's safe to say that none of those composers will refer to anything you've done as perfect.

So, where does that leave you... if not cognitively biased?


----------



## Rex282 (Jul 28, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> I want to say this without sounding condescending. I've listened to your recent work. Having a DAW and libraries does not make an amateur songwriter sound any less amateur. I admire your ambition, but to become the best at what you do, you also gotta have the talent and the chops.
> 
> If you want to become famous as a songwriter or composer, you have a looooooong way to go to get to that level. You're only 1% of the way there, in the company of those two girls from your church group. If you work really hard, you can improve significantly over the coming years, but where you are now is nothing to boast about.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with your assessment polka and your approach Of addressing those issues.Being in denial about your delusions is highly symptomatic of Dunning-Kruger syndrome.Unfortunately it usually leads to a vicious cycle that cannot be escaped because those who are entrapped cannot know the depth of their ignorance.Unfortunately for Jason his inability to percieve is evident in everything he has written Here from songwriting melody composition guitar playing and gematria.Hopefully one day he will have the veiled lifted before more detrimental incidents occur.


----------



## asherpope (Jul 28, 2021)

Come to think of it, I haven't seen Desire Inspires around here for a long time.


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 28, 2021)

Rex282 said:


> Hopefully one day he will have the veiled lifted


I truly hope so. As someone who experienced being on that sharp point on the Dunning-Kruger chart in my teens and early 20s, it's hard for me to watch others go through the experience. Jason's comments remind me of myself back then, when I started writing and recording music.

My problem was that I was surrounded by very uplifting, kindhearted, positive people who dispensed nothing but compliments, so my perception of my own musical skills became skewed. I knew I wasn't the best, but I had no real-world perception of how far I needed to go to compete with the big dogs. I just didn't yet have that knowledge or experience.

Over time, the veil was lifted and I developed a pretty clear picture of where I stood. I realized how much talent, ability, and knowledge I _didn't_ possess. I had a looooong way to go and a lot to learn, and thus began my journey. And I will forever be on that journey of learning and improving, which I am loving.

Jason's journey toward greatness won't even start until _"...then my dream to become the next Andrew Lloyd Webber is not that far off"_ is replaced with _"Oh my gosh! I can't believe I ever said that! How embarrassing!"_


----------



## shponglefan (Jul 28, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> My problem was that I was surrounded by very uplifting, kindhearted, positive people who dispensed nothing but compliments,


One of my favorite compliments was when I showed someone my artwork recently and they replied, "_oh! I didn't expect it to actually be good!_". :D


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 28, 2021)

asherpope said:


> Come to think of it, I haven't seen Desire Inspires around here for a long time.


Heheheh! Jason's and Desire's styles of writing share some similarities, but Desire's ego was at least somewhat justifiable because he (she?) is arguably one of the best beat creators to have ever come through this forum.




Alchemedia said:


> Either this is an elaborate prank in which case the joke's on us and Jason may have a bright future in absurdist comedy, or he's entirely serious in which case he's destined for the cracker factory.


At first I thought this could be Mike or someone else pulling an elaborate hoax, but I've been to Jason's YouTube pages, and he has videos going back several years. He's very clearly a wide-eyed, overly-ambitious musician who's probably going to be sitting on the peak of the D-K chart for a while yet. I trust that in time, he'll start sliding down the curve and fitting in a little better.




shponglefan said:


> One of my favorite compliments was when I showed someone my artwork recently and they replied, "_oh! I didn't expect it to actually be good!_". :D


Hahahah! I've actually gotten that same compliment!!!


----------



## dhmusic (Jul 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> The most knowledgeable, skilled people in the world, the veritable masters so many strive to be, will always be the first ones to point out the flaws in their work or gaps in their knowledge.
> 
> The idea of achieving perfection is the very definition of cognitive bias. Masters measure progress, but still see that the mountain top is ever higher than they previously thought. Those with cognitive bias are unable to see that there’s an entirely new mountain range once they reach what they thought was the summit.
> 
> Confidence can get you far, but letting it become arrogance is the fastest way to kill career aspirations.


THE SUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!

“Before my eyes, it blocks my path. A high, high wall. What sort of scene is on the other side? What will I be able to see there? “The view from the top”. A scenery I will never be able to see on my own. But if I’m not alone, then… I might be able to see it.”


----------



## bill5 (Jul 30, 2021)

"Planning to become famous" is like "planning to win the lottery."

And I apologize for bumping this thread.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 30, 2021)

bill5 said:


> "Planning to become famous" is like "planning to win the lottery."


Having dipped into various other entries in his blog, I'd say it wouldn't surprise me if he gave it an earnest try.


----------



## MauroPantin (Jul 30, 2021)

Sorry to read about your troubles. Hope you are in a better place now. 

Having said that, in my humble experience:






The second you think you've mastered something you begin missing out on the things that you don't know you don't know, if that makes sense. It's not about "the things you are aware of but have yet to master". It's the "things you need to know but are unaware of" that will keep you back. 

I have an opinion on becoming famous as a goal, for me, personally. But I'm not going to pass judgement, it's your life. If you are set on that goal, however, I must say reading a room and social skills for networking are a must. For lack of a better way to express this and forgive me for being a bit blunt: Arrogance is not a positive character trait. Even for talented people who may be justified on it because they are highly skilled experts in their fields, even then it is still off-putting. Just be aware that, as a musician, craftmanship will get you the first gig but interpersonal skills will get you the career.

If you would allow me one tip it would be to share less internal monologue on the internet. It's fine to have ambition, goals and desires, it is probably the most natural human thing. But whatever you post here and elsewhere you have to assume it is forever. When the work is high quality it really speaks for itself without need for much context. 

Best of luck on your journey.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jul 31, 2021)

Wow that ruffled some feathers, touche'


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 31, 2021)

If you achieve money you get to buy stuff. If you achieve fame you get to run away from paparazzi and insane fans. Choose money.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 31, 2021)

I want to become an Illuminati member and participate in future Bilderberg conferences. Any YT channels with tutorials?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 31, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I want to become an Illuminati member and participate in future Bilderberg conferences. Any YT channels with tutorials?


Read “Them” by Jon Ronson. It’ll give you a running start.


----------



## Dear Villain (Jul 31, 2021)

NYC Composer said:


> Read “Them” by Jon Ronson. It’ll give you a running start.


I read "Us" by Ron Jonson.


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 31, 2021)

Jason Sioco said:


> . . .You can see me attending the lectures, *sitting beside an attractive white girl wearing shorts or tall boots (depending on the weather)*, and not paying attention to the lecture and just inputting data on my iPad. Once I completed my data for that day, and if the teacher was not paying attention, I politely said bye to the girl (*after I complimented her that she’s beautiful on the first part of the class)*, and I got the hell out of there and went home. . .


Okay, NOW I remember you: You are the needy fellow who was used as an example in those annual Title IX training videos.
(Hint -- it is in every student handbook; look under "Policies & Procedures")


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Jul 31, 2021)

He’s on the right track — a lot more likely to become famous engaging in unstable/kooky bitching on the internet as a victim of society rather than being able to play guitar or possessing some melody database.

Suggestion: dye your hair some uncommon color, and instead of writing down the goals, create monologues for video/Youtube. Post on Reddit and let those people disseminate/promote your content for you. Score your Youtube rants with the melodies in your database. The crazier things you say, the more likely your chances of becoming famous. Rant about how you are better than <insert famous musician name>. Maybe consider videos like “Rick Beato is STUPID here’s why!” People will click that shit.

Go get ‘em tiger! Break a leg!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 31, 2021)

(Btw, Rick Beato is AWESOME-just sayin’.)


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 31, 2021)

NYC Composer said:


> (Btw, Rick Beato is AWESOME-just sayin’.)


You will never get famous with that attitude.


----------

